# WHAT's UP



## norgeskog (Feb 22, 2005)

You lovers of the English language might enjoy this . . .   


There is a two-letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other two-letter word, and that word is  "UP." 

It's easy to understand UP, meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake UP? At a meeting, why does a topic come UP? Why do we speak UP and why are the officers UP for election and why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report?  

We call UP our friends.  And we use it to brighten UP a room, polish UP the silver, we warm UP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen.  We lock UP the house and some guys fix UP the old car.  At other times the little word has real special meaning.  People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses.  To be dressed is one thing but to be dressed UP is special.  

And this UP is confusing:  A drain must be opened UP because it is stopped UP.  We open UP a store in the morning but we close it UP at night.

We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP!  To be knowledgeable about the proper uses of UP, look the word UP in the dictionary.  In a desk-sized dictionary, it takes UP almost 1/4th of the page and can add UP to about thirty definitions.  If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used.  It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP, you may wind UP with a hundred or more  When it threatens to rain, we say it is clouding UP. When the sun comes out we say it is clearing UP. 

When it rains, it wets the earth and often messes things UP. 

When it doesn't rain for awhile, things dry UP.

One could go on and on, but I'll wrap it UP, for now my time is UP, so............ Time to  shut UP.....! 

Oh...one more thing:
What is the first thing you do in the morning & the last thing you do at night?    
U-P  !!!


----------



## nicole (Feb 22, 2005)

thats a good one


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2005)

LOL! Thanks for writing that up


----------



## wasabi (Feb 22, 2005)

*Why does you're "up-chuck" go down?*


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2005)

Actually - I think it comes up AFTER it goes down


----------



## wasabi (Feb 22, 2005)

*No, it goes down-up-and down.  *


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 22, 2005)

That was just nauseating. Made me want to throw UP!


----------



## wasabi (Feb 22, 2005)

*sort  of like a roller coaster. Up-down-up-down.....you ok damp?*


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2005)

Will you all shut up


----------



## wasabi (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry that was rude of me. I will offer UP my apologies.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 23, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Will you all shut up


Thanks, GB!  I was thinking that I'd had it UP to here with this thread!    :roll: 

Actually, my family has an over-abundance of English majors who will all enjoy this!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 23, 2005)

Very UPlifting.  :roll:


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 23, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Why does you're "up-chuck" go down?*



I give up, wasabi, why?


----------



## wasabi (Feb 23, 2005)

*Because it's easier to clean the floor than the ceiling.   *


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 23, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Because it's easier to clean the floor than the ceiling.   *



you are right on today wasabi, were you a stand-up in your former life???


----------



## wasabi (Feb 23, 2005)

*Could be, but I'm a sit-down in this life.  *


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 23, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Could be, but I'm a sit-down in this life.  *



that can be done, I saw on the comedy channel some of the funniest three guys sitting on bar stools, lmao.


----------

